
Diet and global climate change - palavsen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11127.html
======
DrScump
blogspam plagiarism (they cut out the author credit) of this article:

[http://www.news.ucsb.edu/2017/017751/diet-and-global-
climate...](http://www.news.ucsb.edu/2017/017751/diet-and-global-climate-
change)

